# Painting a whole lotta spoons need help



## Wantsome (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi everyone first time poster here. I found this site doing a search for painting spoons. Quite an impressive community you've got going on. I'm from Michigan and fish for just about anything that swims. I fish mostly the east side of the state from Lake Huron down to Lake Erie. 

Anyways I came across a ton of spoons about 700. I bought two from a guy on ebay and he contacted me and asked if I wanted anymore. I asked how many more he had? In the end I bought 700 vintage Luhr Jensens from the 1960's for $300. I think the guy just wanted to get rid of them fast. I plan on painting them so I'll never have to buy another spoon again. 

I've been airbushing crankbaits for a couple of years. I've never painted spoons so I'm kinda at loss. I'm not sure how to go about it.

The spoons I bought have paint on them from the manufacture. I'm assuming it's some kind of automotive paint. 

My game plan is to paint with createx and clear with a epoxy. I did some searches and I read that epoxy likes to pull back from sharp edges particularly spoons. Has anyone experienced this?

My second question is what should I do about the existing paint? Should I remove it somehow with paint remover or acetone? or should I sand it and paint on top?

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome! I'm sure someone with spoon painting experience will chirp in on your question soon.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

go to TJ tuckle and wach video,Powder painting.
there is in Jig Craft information on powder painting,mixing candy coler,
you can buy powder paint from ,seling powder paint by lb,good price,
buy basic coler,and clear powder paint and mix your own candy coler,
you can use heat gun or toster oven to do this,
that is moust durable and easy to do,


----------



## Wantsome (Oct 26, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> go to TJ tuckle and wach video,Powder painting.
> there is in Jig Craft information on powder painting,mixing candy coler,
> you can buy powder paint from ,seling powder paint by lb,good price,
> buy basic coler,and clear powder paint and mix your own candy coler,
> ...


Thanks but I'm not interested in powder painting. I can get a lot more detail with a airbrush. The spoons I have are not plated they are painted I don't know if I'll be able to remove all of the paint. I'm kinda hoping someone might be able to chime in with a suggestion on what to do.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Send my friend Shawn aka "Many Eyes" a PM and ask him. He's been painting spoons for quite a while and has experience with lots of different products and applications. He may know of an easier way to clear and protect them than epoxy. That stuff dries rock hard but can be a pain to use without a drying wheel to keep them moving through the curing process. With 2 part epoxy, the longer it takes to dry the harder it will be. You may get by with the 30 minute or 1 hour working time epoxy, just apply it real thin and turn them by hand until dry to keep it from sagging. Water based paint will work fine as long as they are sealed. Good luck!


----------



## Wantsome (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks I'll drop him a line when I get a chance.


----------

